# Nexus 7 Taskbar in the way



## Z'mnypit (Feb 1, 2012)

Has anyone noticed on some games the taskbar seems to be in the way? For example in slotcity it covers the spin buttons. Is there a way to hide it in games?


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Haven't come across any games that happens on. A lot of games you can rearrange the controls maybe the game you are playing you can do that.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Z'mnypit (Feb 1, 2012)

Both Slotmania and Slotcity cut the lower buttons off due to the taskbar. Im pretty sure when i first downloaded slotcity this did not happen


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Did you change your dpi?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Z'mnypit (Feb 1, 2012)

Nope. Dont even have buildprop. Im stock rooted not rom'd


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Contact the developer of the game.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

